# why do publications refer to Jordon as a beauty??



## pinkyBear (19 Jan 2011)

OK - I do not want to slag Jordon/Katie Price off, but really she is not a classic beauty. She is an ex glamor model, who has done pretty well for herself..

However I read this am an online article and she is referred to as "The 32-year-old beauty" - please she is not beautiful.... 

Rant over ...
Or do you think she is beautiful??

P..


----------



## net64 (19 Jan 2011)

NO!
She is always caked in half a ton of makeup and big false eyelashes!To be honest,I think she just looks tarty.I wouldn't like my 19 year old going out looking like her.
Strip that all off and she is quite ordinary and normal,like the rest of us.


Net64


----------



## Caveat (19 Jan 2011)

Obectively, I guess she has certain features/assets etc that could be called attractive. But no, she is *exactly *not my type at all.


----------



## lightswitch (19 Jan 2011)

Not a beauty by any means.  But an astute business woman imo.


----------



## RMCF (19 Jan 2011)

Getting past the inch of makeup, false lashes and plastic parts, she also appears to have an ugly personality.

I know someone who has met her a few times and she is hateful apparently. Not friendly at all.


----------



## oldtimer (19 Jan 2011)

At my age I wouldn't turn her down. Any port in a storm for me now.


----------



## Sunny (19 Jan 2011)

Why do publications refer to Jordan full stop?


----------



## TarfHead (19 Jan 2011)

oldtimer said:


> At my age I wouldn't turn her down. Any port in a storm for me now.


 
I think I'd take my chances in the storm  !


----------



## Shawady (19 Jan 2011)

I remember she was opening a shop in Henry street over 10 years ago. They had a poster of her in the window advertising it.
It was the first time I heard of her. She was a lot better looking back then before she got any cosmetic surgery.


----------



## PyritePete (19 Jan 2011)

beauty is in the eye of the beer-holder, sorry beholder...


----------



## BillK (19 Jan 2011)

I think you were right first time Pete; I'd need double strength beer-goggles before trying to pull that one!


----------



## Purple (20 Jan 2011)

I think you’re all being very hard on her... then again I have very low standards.


----------



## Staples (20 Jan 2011)

BillK said:


> I think you were right first time Pete; I'd need double strength beer-goggles before trying to pull that one!


 
She'll be devasted.


----------



## truthseeker (20 Jan 2011)

Ive seen pics of her as a teenager before she had any work done and she WAS pretty. But now she is just a kind of freakish plastic surgery doll.


----------



## Firefly (20 Jan 2011)

I'd say she's the biggest head-wrecker around


----------



## Latrade (20 Jan 2011)

I'd say one of the reasons publications refer to her as a beauty is because she shifts copies and so by keeping in with her they ensure a steady stream of "exclusives".

My other theory is that without my knowledge, in modern vernacular "beauty" now refers to "skank". That would be a better explanation.


----------



## Caveat (20 Jan 2011)

Firefly said:


> I'd say she's the biggest head-wrecker around


 
Was that subtle filth - or am I just filthy?


----------



## Firefly (20 Jan 2011)

Caveat said:


> Was that subtle filth - or am I just filthy?



Correct on both counts!


----------



## PyritePete (20 Jan 2011)

when she was involved with Formula 1, IMHO she was more of a beauty then. Not now, even with triple-strength beer-goggles..


----------



## Ancutza (20 Jan 2011)

One of the chaps who works for me told me today that if his boss told him to then' he'd take one for the team'.  Which I thought was damned decent of him!


----------



## johnd (21 Jan 2011)

Its like asking why newspapers refer to Twink as "Ireland's leading female entertainer"


----------



## BillK (21 Jan 2011)

Staples said:


> She'll be devasted.


 
Have we met, Staples?


----------



## Betsy Og (21 Jan 2011)

Maybe they're being a bit ironic

Anyway, aint she a laffly gewrull?.....<puke>


----------



## Staples (21 Jan 2011)

BillK said:


> Have we met, Staples?


 
No, but from exposure to your undoubted wit and intelligence through these pages, I feel I know you intimately enough to conclude that the loss is entirely hers.


----------



## BillK (21 Jan 2011)

I could really get to like you, Staples!


----------

